# New NARUTO GAME ??



## chameleon9 (Jul 27, 2013)

During this usual day for me, im just browsing and looking around surfin the web, when i found something that comes up to my PC screen. Yup, from this Image I can say, that some Publishers called Prodigy Infinitech that recently hit the Web Based Game industry with its "Anime Pirate" that based on "One Piece" Manga, are going to release another Ninja Game..



And what comes in my mind and could be yours, will it be "Naruto" ?  I've got an information and picture like i post above. Also I find that they already publish the official Teaser that you could find it here Iceland Airwaves 



So could it be a Naruto based game ? or another Ninja based Game ? I find it rather excited, because I Love Naruto, and I hope they will publish the international Version of this game.


And for all Naruto Fans out there, lets hope that this game would be great and also Check out their  or Teaser for more information and it shall comes up to them.  



Cheers. 



*NEW UPDATE !! VIDEO TRAILER HERE*


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't click on any of the links guys, it's a virus!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2013)

Good looking bro


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Im not trying to put a virus there -_-a..

come on, i just want to show a new game here, and its NARUTO dude !


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 29, 2013)

if i get  a virus, im tracking u down.

anyway from the looks of it, it's a naruto game and not just any ninja game. scrolls + kyuubi claw = naruto. i doubt they'll do a better job than ninja storm series


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 29, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> if i get  a virus, im tracking u down.
> 
> anyway from the looks of it, it's a naruto game and not just any ninja game. scrolls + kyuubi claw = naruto. i doubt they'll do a better job than ninja storm series



be my genuine pleasure sir.. 


well, from what im looking, theres exactly a kyubi claw, thats why im also concluding, its a naruto game. 

BUT i also, looking at their games, theres also a Anime Pirates, that based on One PIECE.

so it will be a NARUTO GAME !!! 

im excited, cuz i  always waits for a naruto game thats MMO !


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2013)

You know, when newbs post shit like this, it's very hard to believe them, especially when they have only 3 posts. Plus, the Twitter page doesn't even have any tweets and the FB page was created a month ago with only a couple posts. Yeah...and baiting people to follow the links with viruses and going "OMGZ new game! Its fer realz guys you gotta believe me!", that's not helping yourself not looking like a troll.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2013)

Ha. I think I have enough rep power to make that shit green again. Lets see.
edit:
Lolz. I took it down to one bar.


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> You know, when newbs post shit like this, it's very hard to believe them, especially when they have only 3 posts. Plus, the Twitter page doesn't even have any tweets and the FB page was created a month ago with only a couple posts. Yeah...and baiting people to follow the links with viruses and going "OMGZ new game! Its fer realz guys you gotta believe me!", that's not helping yourself not looking like a troll.



Yeah, but now you see it, im not giving any virus link -_-a.. geez, but reasons accepted, because its still hard for people seeing a suspicious "link"



Jak N Blak said:


> Ha. I think I have enough rep power to make that shit green again. Lets see.
> edit:
> Lolz. I took it down to one bar.



Damn man, what a nice welcome


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2013)

chameleon9 said:


> Im not trying to put a virus there -_-a..
> 
> come on, i just want to show a new game here, and its* NARUTO* dude !



Yeah no. Not a good reason.


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Yeah no. Not a good reason.



well, im trying ma best -_-, well but the game is there, cant say anything


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2013)

My rep brought him up from one red block, to nine green. 

Anyways, not touching the links.


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> My rep brought him up from one red block, to nine green.
> 
> Anyways, not touching the links.



wow, thank you miss ! 

well, im not trying to give anything spams or virus, im gonna update this threads, when the developer already submit any news about it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> My rep brought him up from one red block, to nine green.
> 
> Anyways, not touching the links.



Well too bad.


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vino said:


> Well too bad.



well too bad for me also -_-a


----------



## chameleon9 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Screenshots*

Browsing the web for the game  information : 

I Found this : 








from this picture it looks like its still under development, (i do not own the copyright, all credits goes to the developer used)


well like as i promised right


----------



## chameleon9 (Aug 1, 2013)

Updated with the videos trailer guysssssss


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2013)

You're acting as if we all care which most of us don't


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2013)

*im so fuckin Excited !!!*


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks fucking god awful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2013)

oh i seen clips of this in saiyan island.


----------

